# [Hardware] Overcloking

## toto89

bonjour,

Est ce que gentoo marche aussi bien si on overclock notre processeur?Last edited by toto89 on Wed Aug 09, 2006 4:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## At0m3

Si l'overclockage est bien fait, tu as une amélioration des performances (pas énorme non plus... et ça dépends principalement du type de processeur), mais une possible baisse de la durée de vie (bien que ça ne semble pas non plus être gênant : on n'entends pas souvent parler de processeur qui claque, on les change avant généralement).

----------

## dapsaille

Bon en premier lieu BONJOUR , ca ne coute rien

 ensuite peux tu respecter les règles de notre forum je te prie concernant .. l'ensemble de ton post (titre compris)

 Sinon bienvenue 

et je te déconseille d'overclocker sous peine de opps lors des compilations .. étant donné que ta gentoo compileras tout ton cpu seras à 100% et chaufferas plus que d'autres distributions pendant ces etapes .. je te laisse en déduire le résultat :p

----------

## loopx

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Bon en premier lieu BONJOUR

 

mdr   :Very Happy: 

heu, oui... +1   :Cool: 

----------

## toto89

Bonjour,

Désolé pour l'avoir oublié...

Pour le titre, j'ai lu le topic dans la section french et j'ai pas vu pourquoi il faut mettre [quelque chose]... Je trouve que mon titre est assez claire mais bon, les règles sont les règles... Je devrais mettre quoi [hardware] Overcloking?

@loopx 

merci de ne pas foolder...

Pour en revenir a mon problème, je veux overcloker mon processeur, je vais faire tout les test necessaire sous windows... Et ensuite je vais installer Gentoo. J'avais déjà posé ce problème sur un autre forum et j'ai eu 2 réponses, l'un me dit qu'il y a pas de problème et l'autre me dit que si donc je ne sais pas trop et je pose la question directement sur le forum officiel  :Smile: 

Donc si j'overclock bien et qu'il n'y a pas de problème, est-ce que je pourrais installer Gentoo dessus sans problème? J'aurais un E6400 et je compte l'overcloker comme meme assez beaucoup... Et je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre comme choix du processeur un E6400 ou un E6600 mais il a 4mb de cache L2...

----------

## Scullder

Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais si t'as des problèmes de corruptions de données, de prog qui plantent aléatoirement, et autres, tu sauras d'où ça vient.

----------

## titoucha

Normalement avec un overclocking fait dans les règles de l'art il n'y a pas de problème.

Par contre Gentoo présente une caractéristique que tu n'aura pas avec w$ ou une autre distribution, il y a de très longues séances de compilation qui vont faire chauffer ton cpu vraiment plus que la normale, il faut donc prevoire un très très bon système de refroidissement et une alim qui puisse tenir le coup de longue heure.

PS: pour ton titre je mettrais Hardware

----------

## toto89

Est-ce que sa serait mieux que je mettent d'abord gentoo et ensuite j'overclock mon processeur? Ou c'est mieux de mettre windows bien overclocker et ensuite mettre Gentoo, en supposant que j,ai bien overcloker et que j'ai un bon PC qui ne craint ni le chaud ni les problème d'alimentation:)

----------

## El_Goretto

Le tout est de savoir si ton système est 100% stable AVANT d'installer quoi que ce soit. Ya Overclockix qui existe, un dérivé de Knoppix avec des utilitaires adaptés pour tester son système (comme CPUburn). Moi je commencerais par là.

----------

## titoucha

Il faut savoir ce que tu entend par Overclocking, si tu comptes faire un overclocking très poussé, alors il faut que tu le fasses AVANT d'installer Gentoo et que tu passes ton Cpu à la moulinette de superPI et autre joyeusetés pendant un bon moment (plusieures heures) pour tester la stabilité de ton système en regardant bien la température de tous tes composants.

Une fois que tu est content de ton overclocking tu installes ta Gentoo et surtout tu ne touches à plus rien si ce n'est pour revenir à des fréquences normales.

PS: je ne connais pas Overclokix, par contre tu as vraiment tous les outils qu'il faut sous w$ pour faire ton overcloking.

----------

## deja_pris

Euh si je ne me méprends pas, c'est bien sur un laptop que tu veux procéder ? 

Comme dit précedemment, les processus de compilation ont tendance à mettre les processeurs à rude épreuve et à les faire chauffer de manière importante...

Alors je serais toi je verifierais d'abord si je peux mettre un système de refroidissement redoutablement efficace pour ce genre de matériel...

Enfin personnellement je ne vois pas vraiment l'interêt d'overclocker un processeur qui est déjà relativement puissant... Mais bon c'est toi qui choise hein (: .

----------

## kwenspc

Surtout sur un laptop... la dissipation de température ne peut être optimisé. Et bien souvent tout est concus pour aller avec une gamme de processeur spécifique. 

je doute que le succès soit garantie...

----------

## loopx

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> @loopx 
> 
> merci de ne pas foolder...

 

Hé, no stress, je détend l'atmosphère   :Surprised: 

Si tu veux mon avis, l'overclocking c'est bien un truc pour avoir des enmerde. Déjà tu risque de tellement gagné peu que la différence se verra pratiquement pas, de deux, les problème lié à la température + augmentation de la consomation + diminution de la vie des composant overclocké. Non sérieux, sous windows ca sert peut etre mais moi je trouve que ca sert à que dall. Fait un upgrade, ce sera plus sure et tu verras une différence.

----------

## Enlight

Honnetement y'a tellement de différences de perfs à gratter au niveau software à droite et à gauche que l'intérêt de l'OC me parraît très limité. La seule attente que nj'ai de mon hardware c'est qu'il soit stable. De plus pour être tombé dans l'OC avec mon précédent système je peux te garantir que les tests que l'on te donne à effectuer sur certains forums sont bien trop légers et qu'en plus c'est pas parceque ton OC tient aujourd'hui qui tiendra dans un mois.

----------

## gaga

+1 avec Enlight

j'avais fait la même erreur il y a qq temps.  J'avais o/c de 300 Mhz mon athlon64.    J'ai tester 12h de prime, ok no souci. Je me suis dit cool, je vais pouvoir mettre tout mon système à jour. PAF, j'ai retester mon proc à la fin de la compilation et il a tenu 6 minutes avant de faire des erreurs, alors que j'avais rien touché auparavant.

heuresement il a pas du faire trop de bétise vu que mon système a été très stable depuis. ( entre temps j'ai quand même remis à neuf )

----------

## titoucha

J'ai eu pendant des mois un amd64 avec 22Mhz de plus sur ls fsb (+ de 240Mhz au cpu) jamais un seul problème, j'ai eu un autre amd64 avec 100Mhz au cpu que des soucis et hier un pc SANS overclocking avec une carte mère haut de game (pour overclockeur   :Twisted Evil:  ) qui à rendu l'âme   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## toto89

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Euh si je ne me méprends pas, c'est bien sur un laptop que tu veux procéder ? 
> 
> Comme dit précedemment, les processus de compilation ont tendance à mettre les processeurs à rude épreuve et à les faire chauffer de manière importante...
> 
> Alors je serais toi je verifierais d'abord si je peux mettre un système de refroidissement redoutablement efficace pour ce genre de matériel...
> ...

 

Ben non c'est sous un PC normal que je veux faire sa... Gentoo c'est fait pour laptop et pas PC? Et un laptop sa s'overclock bien? Moi j'ai entendu le contraire...

Pour ceux qui ne crois pas que l'overclocking ne change presque rien voici un liens qui montre le contraire  :Smile:  http://www.ati-power.fr/Overclocking-d-un-E6300-et-E6400-!,nh5151.htm

Je ne veux pas partir en débat sur l'overcloking mais juste savoir si il y aura des erreurs d'optimisation ou de compilation sur mon ordi car je crois que lorsqu'on choisie son processeur il est pour une fréquence donné et moi je la change donc je ne sais pas si sa aura un impact sur Gentoo.

On considère que j'ai très bien overcloker et que j'ai tester mon ordi durant 1 semaine pour etre sur que sa ne vient pas de là. lol

Moi j'aime bien Gentoo pour la simplicité mais si c'est pas compatible avec l'overcloking vous aurez une autre distribution a me sugerrer? (sa fait drole de demandé sa sur le forum officiel de Gentoo lol)

----------

## kwenspc

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi j'aime bien Gentoo pour la simplicité mais si c'est pas compatible avec l'overcloking vous aurez une autre distribution a me sugerrer? (sa fait drole de demandé sa sur le forum officiel de Gentoo lol)

 

Gentoo n'a rien à voir avec l'O/C, tout OS est en soit compatible avec l'O/C puisque l'O/C c'est juste une modif des paramètres materiel dans le BIOS. le système d'exploitation lui il prend ce que tu lui donnes. 

Ce qu'on voulait dire c'est qu'il y a pas autant d'outils pour tester l'O/C sous gentoo (et linux en général) que sous windows. Quoique une install de gentoo avec de bons gros emerge tu le sais tout de suite si ça merde ou pas (gcc qui part en sucette = on arrete l'O/C). Bon après le gain en O/C il est surtout interéssant dans les jeux. Pour OpenOffice on s'en tappe un peu  :Laughing: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *toto89 wrote:*   

>  *deja_pris wrote:*   Euh si je ne me mï¿½prends pas, c'est bien sur un laptop que tu veux procï¿½der ? 
> 
> Comme dit prï¿½cedemment, les processus de compilation ont tendance ï¿½ mettre les processeurs ï¿½ rude ï¿½preuve et ï¿½ les faire chauffer de maniï¿½re importante...
> 
> Alors je serais toi je verifierais d'abord si je peux mettre un systï¿½me de refroidissement redoutablement efficace pour ce genre de matï¿½riel...
> ...

 

Autant pour moi... Et tu peux installer Gentoo sur un laptop aussi bien que sur un Desktop (enfin une tour quoi...). Et oui overclocker un laptop c'est chaudement deconseille...

Le probleme que je vois (je peux me tromper, me corriger si c'est le cas), c'est que Gentoo est un syteme qui utilise le processeur a un niveau que l'on pourrait qualifier de "hardcore" avec des compilations gourmandes en ressources processeur, aussi je pense dangereux de le bidouiller pour qu'il aille plus vite. 

Pour faire une mÃ©taphore, disons que tu achetes un velo ; si tu fais que de la route avec, tu vas pouvoir t'amuser Ã  mettre des jantes ultra fines en composite alu-titane, un cadre monobrin en je sais pas quoi ultraleger etc... pour aller plus vite, et ca va marcher. Par contre, si tu fais du VTT en haute montagne avec, si tu t'amuses a faire ce genre de tuning tu risques d'avoir quelques soucis... Bah la c'est pareil.

Et puis bon, il faut bien l'avouer, c'est quand meme 'achement plus rigolo d'optimiser sa machine avec les diffÃ©rents outils offerts par Gentoo (useflags, cflags et consors...). Enfin bref, pour reprendre mon image de velo, plutot que de tuner ton vtt, trouve le chemin le plus rapide et le moins cahotique (; .

----------

## gaga

lol j'aodre ta métaphore deja_pris   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> Moi j'aime bien Gentoo pour la simplicité mais si c'est pas compatible avec l'overcloking vous aurez une autre distribution a me sugerrer? (sa fait drole de demandé sa sur le forum officiel de Gentoo lol)

 

Ce n'est pas une question évidente et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de réponse toute faite.

A priori, si tu fais de l'OC, même en restant restant le plus stable possible, ton proco risque de bugger de temps en temps. Si tu es sous une autre distro (je pense en particulier aux distros qui utilisent des binaires, genre Debian, Mandriva, Suse, etc) et que ton proco fait une erreur : tu plantes l'appli en cours ou le serveur X, bref, au pire du pire, tu redémarres. Si tu es sous Gentoo, il y a plus de chance que ton proco plante pendant que tu installes un paquet, donc, en plus des rreurs d'exécution que tu aurais sur une distro binaire, tu peux aussi planter ta compil' voire faire une install corrompue de certains paquets. Dans le pire des cas, c'est un paquet système et ta Gentoo ne peut plus booter. Théoriquement, tu as donc plutôt intérêt à utiliser une distro binaire.

Maintenant, si tu regardes les choses sous un coté plus pratique, si Gentoo te plaît bien, ne te prives pas ! Si tu fais de l'OC tu peux avoir des problèmes ou pas (comme l'a expliqué titoucha) et si tu fais des sauvegardes régulières, tu pourras toujours retomber sur tes pieds rapidement. Et si tu veux faire de l'OC, ce serait dommage de te priver optimisations logicielles facile à mettre en place sous Gentoo !

----------

## Enlight

ce qu'il faut bien comprendre c'est que compatibilité avec l'OC ça veut rien dire, seulement sous gentoo on compile! Alors un pixel de travers dans un jeu, on s'en tape complet, une erreur dans gcc binutils ou glibc etc... on arrive vite au drame.

Et comme dit, rien qu'avec des tweaks niveau système de fichier j'ai par exemple pu changer des temps d'extraction de 1 minute ou presque à environ 35 secondes, des copies de l'arbre de portage de 10 minutes à moins de 2 etc... crois moi, j'ai également vu des perfs de calcul sur réels (bc) passer du simple au double pour des questions de CFLAGS..., aucun OC ne fait ça.

----------

## theniaky

Oui je suis d'accord : cherche plutôt des optimisations un peu plus propre qu'un overclocking sur ta gentoo. Ca sera plus beaucoup plus fiable.

A mon avis, l'overclocking c'est bon uniquement pour certains jeux gourmands sous windows... Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de prendre ce risque sous linux...

----------

## toto89

Maitenant si je met windows et Gentoo sur le meme ordi... Car j'ai pas 36 ordi chez moi... Je suis dans le caca?

Gentoo compilera mal car j'ai fait de l'overcloking? Car a se que je sache tout ce fait dans le bios et donc peut importe le système d'exploitation mon ordi sera overcloker dès que je pèse sur le bouton power... Amoins que Gentoo a un logiciel pour remettre le processeur a la normal lorsque je boot sous Gentoo...

Alors c'est linux ou l'overcloking  :Sad: 

----------

## Scullder

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai eu pendant des mois un amd64 avec 22Mhz de plus sur ls fsb (+ de 240Mhz au cpu) jamais un seul problème, j'ai eu un autre amd64 avec 100Mhz au cpu que des soucis et hier un pc SANS overclocking avec une carte mère haut de game (pour overclockeur   ) qui à rendu l'âme  

 

Faut voir sur le long, le problème, c'est que l'augmentation du fsb se répercute sur les bus ide, pci, agp, etc (enfin théoriquement, on doit pouvoir fixer ces fréquences)... Ca doit pas faire du bien à la carte mère (en cas d'augmentation de température, les condensateurs ont mal, et je tenterai même pas d'augmenter le vcore) et au matos en général.

Bref, moi je m'abstiens, mais j'ai déjà essayé, mon amd64 3000+ a pris 350MHz en plus sans prob =)

toto89, à mon avis, si tu oc pas comme un bourrin, ça passe niveau stabilité mais après, comme tout overclock, à tes risques et périls.

----------

## antoine_

Et si tu faisais une seule chose à la fois ? :o)

Tu choisis Gentoo ou l'OC, et tu te lances. Une fois que tu maîtrises un des deux sujets tu passes à l'autre. Au moins ça t'aidera à mieux isoler d'où viennent tes problèmes si tu en rencontres.

----------

## titoucha

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   J'ai eu pendant des mois un amd64 avec 22Mhz de plus sur ls fsb (+ de 240Mhz au cpu) jamais un seul problème, j'ai eu un autre amd64 avec 100Mhz au cpu que des soucis et hier un pc SANS overclocking avec une carte mère haut de game (pour overclockeur   ) qui à rendu l'âme   
> 
> Faut voir sur le long, le problème, c'est que l'augmentation du fsb se répercute sur les bus ide, pci, agp, etc (enfin théoriquement, on doit pouvoir fixer ces fréquences)... Ca doit pas faire du bien à la carte mère (en cas d'augmentation de température, les condensateurs ont mal, et je tenterai même pas d'augmenter le vcore) et au matos en général.
> 
> Bref, moi je m'abstiens, mais j'ai déjà essayé, mon amd64 3000+ a pris 350MHz en plus sans prob =)
> ...

 

C'est clair que le matériel vieilli plus vite mais la carte mère qui à rendu l'âme avait un mois   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

